# HELP ! Can't burn CD-Rs with DVD-RW



## aihsian (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm using a Compaq v3010AU laptop and it's bundled with a Mat****a UJ-840S DVD-RW. Let's just say it's a really cranky driver. One minute I'm burning CDs without a problem and the next minute it's giving me issues. I'm using the Nero 7 Ultra Edition 7.7.5.1 now and I can't seem to burn CD-Rs in MP3 or Audio CD format. Here's the log of the error. Really appreciate if someone can help me out here.

User

1C82-0000-19E5-MAAX-4006-6769-****

Windows XP 5.1
IA32
WinAspi: -

NT-SPTI used
Nero Version: 7.7.5.1
Internal Version: 7, 7, 5, 1
(Nero Express)
Recorder: <MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S>Version: 1.11 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.7.5.1
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1
Drive buffer : 2048kB
Bus Type : default (0) -> ATAPI, detected: ?
CD-ROM: <MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S >Version: 1.11 - HA 1 TA 0 - 7.7.5.1
Adapter driver: <IDE> HA 1

=== Scsi-Device-Map ===
CdRomPeripheral : MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S atapi Port 1 ID 0 DMA: On 
DiskPeripheral : WDC WD600BEVS-60LAT0 nvata Port 2 ID 0 DMA: Off

=== CDRom-Device-Map ===
MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S D: CDRom0
=======================

AutoRun : 1
Excluded drive IDs: 
WriteBufferSize: 66060288 (0) Byte
BUFE : 0
Physical memory : 446MB (457316kB)
Free physical memory: 229MB (234980kB)
Memory in use : 48 %
Uncached PFiles: 0x0
Use Inquiry : 1
Global Bus Type: default (0)
Check supported media : Disabled (0)

9.2.2007
Audio CD
8:10:11 PM	#1 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 411
LockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

8:10:11 PM	#2 CDADOC -1 File Cdadoc.cpp, Line 1639
Audio item log info:
Audio document burn settings:
=============================
Burn mode: DAO,
CD Text: On,
Cache disk or network files: No,
Cache small files: No,
Cache files smaller than 65536 bytes.
Audio Multisession: No
List of audio tracks:
=====================
Track 01: Length: 05:42.60, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '01 Mojo Pin.mp3'.
Track 02: Length: 05:22.08, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '02 Grace.mp3'.
Track 03: Length: 04:35.34, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '03 Last Goodbye.mp3'.
Track 04: Length: 04:32.20, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '04 Lilac Wine.mp3'.
Track 05: Length: 04:43.49, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '05 So Real.mp3'.
Track 06: Length: 06:53.21, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '06 Hallejujah.mp3'.
Track 07: Length: 06:43.11, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '07 Lover, You Should've Come Over.mp3'.
Track 08: Length: 02:57.08, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '08 Corpus Christi Carol.mp3'.
Track 09: Length: 04:52.46, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '09 Eternal Life.mp3'.
Track 10: Length: 05:25.24, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '10 Dream Brother.mp3'.
Track 11: Length: 03:29.65, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '03 Opened Once.mp3'.
Track 12: Length: 05:57.61, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '11 Satisfied Mind.mp3'.
Track 13: Length: 05:50.16, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '18 Calling You.mp3'.
Track 14: Length: 06:09.12, Pause frames: 150, Filters: 0, Name: '02 Yeh Jo Halka Halka Saroor Hai.mp3'.
Total size: 73:42.60

8:10:11 PM	#3 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3163
MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S
SmoothLink activated

8:10:11 PM	#4 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 838
DRM: StartDrmRecording(RealRec:1, ImageRec:0, Copies:1)
DRM: Beginning burn process.

8:10:11 PM	#5 Text 0 File Burncd.cpp, Line 3465
Turn on Disc-At-Once, using CD-R/RW media

8:10:11 PM	#6 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 306
Last possible write address on media: 359845 ( 79:59.70)
Last address to be written: 331559 ( 73:42.59)

8:10:11 PM	#7 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 318
Write in overburning mode: NO (enabled: CD)

8:10:11 PM	#8 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 2912
Recorder: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S;
CDR code: 00 97 26 66; OSJ entry from: CMC Magnetics Corporation
ATIP Data:
Special Info [hex] 1: D0 00 98, 2: 61 1A 42 (LI 97:26.66), 3: 4F 3B 47 (LO 79:59.71)
Additional Info [hex] 1: 00 00 00 (invalid), 2: 00 00 00 (invalid), 3: 00 00 00 (invalid)

8:10:11 PM	#9 Text 0 File DlgWaitCD.cpp, Line 490
>>> Protocol of DlgWaitCD activities: <<<
=========================================

8:10:11 PM	#10 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 823
Setup items (after recorder preparation)
0: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (01 Mojo Pin.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 25710 (25710) = #25710/5:42.60
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 25710 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S]
1: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (02 Grace.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 24158 (24158) = #24158/5:22.8
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 24158 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S]
2: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (03 Last Goodbye.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 20659 (20659) = #20659/4:35.34
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 20659 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S]
3: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (04 Lilac Wine.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 20420 (20420) = #20420/4:32.20
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 20420 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S]
4: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (05 So Real.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 21274 (21274) = #21274/4:43.49
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 21274 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S]
5: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (06 Hallejujah.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 30996 (30996) = #30996/6:53.21
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 30996 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S]
6: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (07 Lover, You Should've Come Over.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 30236 (30236) = #30236/6:43.11
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 30236 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S]
7: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (08 Corpus Christi Carol.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 13283 (13283) = #13283/2:57.8
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 13283 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S]
8: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (09 Eternal Life.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 21946 (21946) = #21946/4:52.46
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 21946 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S]
9: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (10 Dream Brother.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 24399 (24399) = #24399/5:25.24
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 24399 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S]
10: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (03 Opened Once.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 15740 (15740) = #15740/3:29.65
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 15740 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S]
11: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (11 Satisfied Mind.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 26836 (26836) = #26836/5:57.61
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 26836 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S]
12: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (18 Calling You.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 26266 (26266) = #26266/5:50.16
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 26266 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S]
13: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE (02 Yeh Jo Halka Halka Saroor Hai.mp3)
2 indices, index0 (150) not provided
original disc pos #0 + 27687 (27687) = #27687/6:9.12
relocatable, disc pos for caching/writing not required/not required
-> TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352, config 0, wanted index0 0 blocks, length 27687 blocks [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S]
--------------------------------------------------------------

8:10:11 PM	#11 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 1026
Prepare [D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S] for write in CUE-sheet-DAO
DAO infos:
==========
MCN: ""
TOCType: 0x00; Session Closed, disc fixated
Tracks 1 to 14: Idx 0 Idx 1 Next Trk
1: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 0 352800 60822720, ISRC ""
2: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 60822720 61175520 117995136, ISRC ""
3: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 117995136 118347936 166937904, ISRC ""
4: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 166937904 167290704 215318544, ISRC ""
5: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 215318544 215671344 265707792, ISRC ""
6: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 265707792 266060592 338963184, ISRC ""
7: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 338963184 339315984 410431056, ISRC ""
8: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 410431056 410783856 442025472, ISRC ""
9: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 442025472 442378272 493995264, ISRC ""
10: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 493995264 494348064 551734512, ISRC ""
11: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 551734512 552087312 589107792, ISRC ""
12: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 589107792 589460592 652578864, ISRC ""
13: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 652578864 652931664 714709296, ISRC ""
14: TRM_AUDIO_NOPRE, 2352/0x00, FilePos 714709296 715062096 780181920, ISRC ""
DAO layout:
===========
___Start_|____Track_|_Idx_|_CtrlAdr_|_____Size_|______NWA_|_RecDep__________
-150 | lead-in | 0 | 0x01 | 0 | 0 | 0x00
-150 | 1 | 0 | 0x21 | 25710 | -150 | 0x00
0 | 1 | 1 | 0x21 | 25710 | 0 | 0x00
25710 | 2 | 0 | 0x21 | 24158 | 25710 | 0x00
25860 | 2 | 1 | 0x21 | 24158 | 25860 | 0x00
50018 | 3 | 0 | 0x21 | 20659 | 50018 | 0x00
50168 | 3 | 1 | 0x21 | 20659 | 50168 | 0x00
70827 | 4 | 0 | 0x21 | 20420 | 70827 | 0x00
70977 | 4 | 1 | 0x21 | 20420 | 70977 | 0x00
91397 | 5 | 0 | 0x21 | 21274 | 91397 | 0x00
91547 | 5 | 1 | 0x21 | 21274 | 91547 | 0x00
112821 | 6 | 0 | 0x21 | 30996 | 112821 | 0x00
112971 | 6 | 1 | 0x21 | 30996 | 112971 | 0x00
143967 | 7 | 0 | 0x21 | 30236 | 143967 | 0x00
144117 | 7 | 1 | 0x21 | 30236 | 144117 | 0x00
174353 | 8 | 0 | 0x21 | 13283 | 174353 | 0x00
174503 | 8 | 1 | 0x21 | 13283 | 174503 | 0x00
187786 | 9 | 0 | 0x21 | 21946 | 187786 | 0x00
187936 | 9 | 1 | 0x21 | 21946 | 187936 | 0x00
209882 | 10 | 0 | 0x21 | 24399 | 209882 | 0x00
210032 | 10 | 1 | 0x21 | 24399 | 210032 | 0x00
234431 | 11 | 0 | 0x21 | 15740 | 234431 | 0x00
234581 | 11 | 1 | 0x21 | 15740 | 234581 | 0x00
250321 | 12 | 0 | 0x21 | 26836 | 250321 | 0x00
250471 | 12 | 1 | 0x21 | 26836 | 250471 | 0x00
277307 | 13 | 0 | 0x21 | 26266 | 277307 | 0x00
277457 | 13 | 1 | 0x21 | 26266 | 277457 | 0x00
303723 | 14 | 0 | 0x21 | 27687 | 303723 | 0x00
303873 | 14 | 1 | 0x21 | 27687 | 303873 | 0x00
331560 | lead-out | 1 | 0x01 | 0 | 0 | 0x00

8:10:31 PM	#12 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 231
Error on LockVolume: Access is denied.

8:10:31 PM	#13 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 277
SPTI - Error on DismountVolue: Access is denied.

8:10:41 PM	#14 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 231
Error on LockVolume: Access is denied.

8:10:41 PM	#15 Phase 36 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1760
Burn process started at 4x (600 KB/s)

8:10:41 PM	#16 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2764
Verifying disc position of item 0 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #0

8:10:41 PM	#17 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2764
Verifying disc position of item 1 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #25860

8:10:41 PM	#18 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2764
Verifying disc position of item 2 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #50168

8:10:41 PM	#19 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2764
Verifying disc position of item 3 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #70977

8:10:41 PM	#20 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2764
Verifying disc position of item 4 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #91547

8:10:41 PM	#21 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2764
Verifying disc position of item 5 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #112971

8:10:41 PM	#22 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2764
Verifying disc position of item 6 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #144117

8:10:41 PM	#23 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2764
Verifying disc position of item 7 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #174503

8:10:41 PM	#24 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2764
Verifying disc position of item 8 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #187936

8:10:41 PM	#25 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2764
Verifying disc position of item 9 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #210032

8:10:41 PM	#26 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2764
Verifying disc position of item 10 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #234581

8:10:41 PM	#27 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2764
Verifying disc position of item 11 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #250471

8:10:41 PM	#28 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2764
Verifying disc position of item 12 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #277457

8:10:41 PM	#29 Text 0 File ThreadedTransferInterface.cpp, Line 2764
Verifying disc position of item 13 (relocatable, no disc pos, no patch infos, orig at #0): write at #303873

8:10:42 PM	#30 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 17582
StartDAO : CD-Text - On

8:10:42 PM	#31 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 22250
Set BUFE: SmoothLink -> ON

8:10:42 PM	#32 Text 0 File MMC.cpp, Line 17812
CueData, Len=240
21 00 00 41 00 00 00 00 
21 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
21 01 01 00 00 00 02 00 
21 02 00 00 00 05 2c 3c 
21 02 01 00 00 05 2e 3c 
21 03 00 00 00 0b 08 44 
21 03 01 00 00 0b 0a 44 
21 04 00 00 00 0f 2e 1b 
21 04 01 00 00 0f 30 1b 
21 05 00 00 00 14 14 2f 
21 05 01 00 00 14 16 2f 
21 06 00 00 00 19 06 15 
21 06 01 00 00 19 08 15 
21 07 00 00 00 20 01 2a 
21 07 01 00 00 20 03 2a 
21 08 00 00 00 26 2e 35 
21 08 01 00 00 26 30 35 
21 09 00 00 00 29 2d 3d 
21 09 01 00 00 29 2f 3d 
21 0a 00 00 00 2e 28 20 
21 0a 01 00 00 2e 2a 20 
21 0b 00 00 00 34 07 38 
21 0b 01 00 00 34 09 38 
21 0c 00 00 00 37 27 2e 
21 0c 01 00 00 37 29 2e 
21 0d 00 00 00 3d 27 20 
21 0d 01 00 00 3d 29 20 
21 0e 00 00 00 43 1f 30 
21 0e 01 00 00 43 21 30 
01 aa 01 01 00 49 2a 3c

8:22:09 PM	#33 SPTI -1040 File SCSIPassThrough.cpp, Line 179
CdRom0: SCSIStatus(x02) WinError(0) NeroError(-1040)
Sense Key: 0x03 (KEY_MEDIUM_ERROR)
Sense Code: 0x10
Sense Qual: 0x00
CDB Data: 0x2A 00 00 02 F0 5F 00 00 1B 00 00 00 
Sense Area: 0xF1 00 03 00 02 EE 0C 0A 00 13 00 00 10 
Buffer x0a310b00: Len xf810
0x5B 04 E4 21 EB FE 1D 13 54 FC 28 03 86 04 2B FD 
0x71 05 4F F2 77 FF CB DF CB FB 60 D8 B2 F3 DE DC 
0xFA EA 38 E6 0A EB 54 F6 FB EF 38 0B 71 F3 AF 1D

8:22:09 PM	#34 CDR -1040 File Writer.cpp, Line 301
Illegal block size for command
D: MAT****A DVD-RAM UJ-840S

8:22:09 PM	#35 Phase 38 File dlgbrnst.cpp, Line 1760
Burn process failed at 4x (600 KB/s)

8:22:09 PM	#36 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 863
DRM: DRM burn session terminated.

8:22:09 PM	#37 Text 0 File AudioCompilationImpl.cpp, Line 892
DRM: Closing entire DRM handling. Bye.

8:22:09 PM	#38 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 277
SPTI - Error on DismountVolue: Access is denied.

8:22:11 PM	#39 Text 0 File Cdrdrv.cpp, Line 10529
DriveLocker: UnLockVolume completed

8:22:11 PM	#40 Text 0 File SCSIPTICommands.cpp, Line 411
UnLockMCN - completed sucessfully for IOCTL_STORAGE_MCN_CONTROL

Existing drivers:

Registry Keys:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\WinLogon\AllocateCDROMs : 0 (Security Option)


----------



## Ski2Doo (Mar 30, 2007)

I am having the same issue with my drive! My problems started after installing Nero 7.7.5.1, but I think that AnyDVD may have had something to do with my issue too. I have since installed NERO 7.8 and uninstalled AnyDVD, but I still cannot burn from my NERO vision program. The other thing is that when I attempt to write to a folder using Nero vision, it thinks it is writing to a disc, and then crashes. 
Another thing is that my CPU is maxing out. I have a 1.73 Ghz processor, Nero says the requirment when burning directly to a disc is 1.6. Not sure what to do. Nero service isn't much help, besides the fact that they took 4 weeks to respond to my first email.


----------



## Ski2Doo (Mar 30, 2007)

To clarify, the drive that I have is the Mat****a UJ-840S


----------



## Ski2Doo (Mar 30, 2007)

I finally gave up and restored my PC to the factory image


----------

